# Thermaltake Commander MS-I USB 3.0



## Darksaber (Nov 12, 2011)

The Commander MS-I case is the most affordable of the new cases from Thermaltake. With the choice between a model with two USB 2.0 and one with a mix consisting of a single 2.0 and a single 3.0 connector at the same price point, it is interesting to see what difference such a feature makes in terms of alternatives and placement in the crowded sub 50 US Dollar range.

*Show full review*


----------



## Rowsol (Dec 7, 2011)

Thermaltake.  No one does ugly better.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2011)

because an Ammo 533 isnt ugly


----------



## N-Gen (Dec 7, 2011)

It's not that bad, come on. I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2011)

It does look bad at all,to each there own


----------

